# Progesterone shots and baby aspirin for recurrent miscarriages



## Ci Ci

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site and hoping to get some feedback so here's my story. I'm 20 years old and over the past 2 1/2 years Iv had 3 miscarriages. The first was with my ex-boyfriend and was unplanned may 2011. Not sure how far I was as I miscarried naturally at home shortly after I found out. I became engaged and fiancé started TTC. After over a year of nothing we saw a specialist who said some of his sperm were abnormal but she never said if that was a reason for miscarriage. Anyways, we conceived naturally in November 2012 and found out in December. First ultrasound showed 5 wks 6 days but at 7 wks i started to spot! i went to the ER but doc said baby looked perfect and whatever was causing it wasnt affecting the baby. second ultrasound showed a healthy baby at 8 wks 2 day with HB of 153. The spotting stopped two days later but at my 10 wk scan baby still measured 8 wks 4 days no HB. I was told it was a missed miscarriage and had a D&C next day which was January 2013. I became pregnant again before I even got my period after D&C in February 2013. I had an ultrasound that showed I was 5 wks 2 days but no HB. Doc said it was to early. I unfortunately miscarried 2 days later march 2013. I also strangely had no symptoms with my 3rd pregnancy like with my first and 2nd. Now my doctor is going to prescribe me progesterone shots and baby aspirin for my next pregnancy. I am to come straight in to start treatment as soon as I get a positive test. Has anyone had sucess with these medications after recurrent miscarriages? I'm desperate to try anything but hopeful to hear good things from those who have been through the same thing.


----------



## Cinderss

Hi CiCi

I am in a very similar boat, 3 MC in the last 2 1/2 years. (I have 3 children to my previous marriage) These are my husbands first experiences of PG, Docs want me on calexin (blood thinning) injections and progesterone suppositories. I am very nervous as there is no medical reason for going on the meds but more of a precaution. I recently put up a post and had no replies as yet. Not sure this is a common issue or if the ladies are not online.

I suppose the docs are the experts in what works and we can only trust them that they will get us through the PG.

Good luck with your journey xx fingers crossed you have a successful PG


----------



## ClaireH

Hi Girls,

You should check out the Recurrent Miscarriage thread - some total experts on there and a great support. After 5 MC, progesterone and aspirin worked for me! 

Good luck x x x


----------



## zx10detail

I have had several miscarriages in the first trimester and with this pregnancy the doctor put me on progesterone pills, 200 mg, every day starting the 14 say of my cycle until the 12th week. I have happily made it to 12 weeks and we are talking about transitioning to the weekly shot.
So stick with the pills and stay in touch with your doctor about any questions or concerns.

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## mannymoo

I had progesterone pills and low dose aspirin for my last pregnancy - after having two mcs last year. I now have a beautiful baby boy. Will def take both again for my next pregnancy. I took the progesterone from the day I got my bfp until 13 weeks and the aspirin from when we were ttc until 36 weeks. Hope it works for you too. X


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am on both right now. After 3 mc in a year this one seems to be going well. Time will tell.


----------



## Serene1988

I had 3 missed miscarriages, 8 weeks, 15 weeks, and 6 weeks....dont know about 1st but second was healthy and was late miscarriage I saw a heart beat and the baby moving...the third had trisomy 11...2nd and 3rd were boys....i had every test under the sun and the only thing that was given to me was that I have a luteal phase defect and had to be on progesterone 2 days after ovluation for 12 days and then had to get a biopsy to tell me if it was fixed that was fixed but my doc. isnt positive if that was the cause of the 2nd trimester loss...I am going to be on progesterone and asprin the next time around...I am hoping that works...I was on neither at the time of my losses...I would have lost the last one either way because of the Trisomy so I dont think it would have helped...its deff. discouraging and hard...Each pregnancy is truly a chance and risk because of how intricate it is...wish you much luck!


----------



## JenKum

I am on both as well and hope that they work for the next one! (I had one MMC at 11.5 weeks and 1 chemical).

I had every test I could as well and everything came back normal. My DH's motility, concentration and morphology are not great though. (Morphology is only 0 - 1% normal, depending on when we test). It looks like it may be possible for a sperm with DNA fragmentation to fertilize an egg, but for the embryo to develop some issues "inconsistent with life" later on. I am wondering if that might be the case for a lot of couples that have recurrent miscarriages. I find that doctors focus on the women ... but not a lot of tests are done on the men. It may be worth a shot to have them tested, I think.

It's been 1 year now since we conceived the baby that made it to 11.5 weeks. I am not over it and don't know when I will be. Not receiving an answer is so frustrating. But, now that I have this new theory, I feel a bit better. My DH will be getting tested for DNA fragmentation soon.


----------



## archangel24

Why do they make us wait for 3 mc before they are willing to do anything?


----------

